# Turkey & fattie



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I deep fried a turkey today and did a couple of fatties. With trying to cook and watch the game I didn't have time for many pictures. 


 

 


Sorry we ate some!







Oops, we ate it all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

You deep fried the fatties?


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks good! I haven't had fried turkey since last Christmas. That is some good stuff! Judging from the carcass yall liked it too


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> You deep fried the fatties?



No, they were smoked. But I bet you could deep fry those things!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2006)

Deep fried turkey is the best.

I may have to give the fatty thing one more try.  I like the the way you stuffed it.  What all is in there ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Deep fried turkey is the best.
> 
> I may have to give the fatty thing one more try.  I like the the way you stuffed it.  What all is in there ?


Italian sausage meat rolled out flat, about 2 pounds. 4 ounces shreded provolone. 4 ounces priscuto. A couple of roasted red peppers and some pimentos. Was gonna throw some capers in but they didn't look to good, so they got $hitcanned. It's a great way to clean out the fridg, you can add most anything!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Nick,

I will give it a try.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nick I would compliment you on the turkey but.....it's gone  
I'm sure it was good  

By the way, how many kitchen tables do you have?


----------



## Finney (Sep 24, 2006)

looks good Nickie boy


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> CrazyWhiteMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick food looked great as usual!  I would pass on the deep fried fatties if I were you.  I deep fried a butt one time and lets just say it didn't turn out well, and I'd imagine the same would happen if you tried to fry a fatty!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks great Nick...I love a deep fryed turkey


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 25, 2006)

Mmmm crunchy goodness.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice lookin turkey...I've often thought of purchasing a fryer to do turkeys......is it much work???


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice lookin turkey...I've often thought of purchasing a fryer to do turkeys......is it much work???


The only bad part is getting rid of all the oil when your done cooking....
I put 2 big containers out to the curb and the garbage men wouldn't take them...finaly the third week they did...and we had an oil spill going down the street....mind you it was in the summer   the whole neighborhood smelled like fryed turkey.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, oil is the issue. I have a "Wing It" buffalo chicken wing fryer and hate to find somewhere to put the oil.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

Buy a car that burns bio-diesel, then just fill up your tank.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 25, 2006)

I posted this in the Fryer section earlier
www.freedomfuels.net


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 25, 2006)

They need to come and get the 12 gallons I have.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2006)

We strain the oil and use it e few times before we need to dump it. Then we take it to work & put it in the builders dumpster!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> We strain the oil and use it e few times before we need to dump it. Then we take it to work & put it in the builders dumpster!


I can't believe you would do that  
I have never dumped anything in a builder's dumpster


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that is why we have the sink  

Bring it to any service station, by law they have to accept motor oil, how would they know the difference especially if it was in a colored contaner like a prestone antifreeze bottle or something similar


----------

